# Stihl 076 AV Super vs. McCulloch SP125 C



## Michigan Muscle (Mar 9, 2012)

This is my first post, so I'll keep it short n' sweet. I have a question regarding a STIHL 076 AV SUPER vs. buying a MAC SP125C chainsaw. I already own 2 of the 076 AV SUPERS (for 5+ years), and they are awesome saws. Absolute beasts. I had never operated a Mac SP125C before today, but I have a guy who wants to trade his SP125 for one of my 076 AV Supers. One of my 076's is in "well used" condition, but still fully operational with great compression. The MAC SP125C the fella is wanting to trade is in good condition, good comp, runs VERY well, and seems to cut like an animal. I do like MACs quite a bit (I have an old MAC 10-10 Automatic that's been a great firewood saw for over 15 years now), so I'm definitely considering it...

Do you guys think this is a fair trade, and if not - who's getting the shaft, here?!
Thanks in advance for all your input.


----------



## Brian13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to AS! You might want to try posting in the chainsaw section, you will probably get some more opinions there. For me I would without question get the 125m especially if you have multiple 076s.


----------



## Michigan Muscle (Mar 9, 2012)

Brian13 said:


> Welcome to AS! You might want to try posting in the chainsaw section, you will probably get some more opinions there. For me I would without question get the 125m especially if you have multiple 076s.



Awesome - Hey, Brian - thanks for the input. I'll do that, for sure. ...and is that a MAC I see in your avatar?


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 9, 2012)

In my experience with the 075, the 125 will make the stihl seem weak, given that both are in large wood with equal bar length.


----------



## Michigan Muscle (Mar 9, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> In my experience with the 075, the 125 will make the stihl seem weak, given that both are in large wood with equal bar length.



Ya, I did notice what felt like an increase in torque with the 125. I think it's got a 123cc motor, too - as opposed to my 076, which has 111 cc's. Thanks, Randy.


----------



## Brian13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Michigan Muscle said:


> Awesome - Hey, Brian - thanks for the input. I'll do that, for sure. ...and is that a MAC I see in your avatar?



Yes thats a Super 250 in the avatar. Another great Mac. You can definitely trust Randys words, he knows what he is talking about here.


----------



## Michigan Muscle (Mar 9, 2012)

Brian13 said:


> Yes thats a Super 250 in the avatar. Another great Mac. You can definitely trust Randys words, he knows what he is talking about here.



Those 250's are classic MAC muscle. I have one, myself - should have recognized it. Thanks again for the input, too - I do appreciate it.


----------

